# Attention,Koz or anyone else in the "know"



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a post by one of the folks on my "Most Excellent Feeshin Board" on Mojo.. The only time I go to Fla is to go to the Keys and catch the big three.. Have absolutely no clue as to where and when to catch Pompano in Fla? I'm hoping for some help on this one,if you would be so kind.. 

Thinking about a Pompano surf fishing trip to Florida for vacation and was wondering where and when is the best time to go. Some say fish the panhandle, others say the west coast. Have heard that by March, the season is over. Can't find much info. I need your help. THANKS


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Normally, pompano start showing up along our beaches when the water temperature reaches 68 degrees. They will stay throughout the summer, returning to deeper water to spawn in the fall. From what I have been reading Pompano have been showing up in places were they have never been due to the hurricains we had down here. They like the clean water DD find some of that and some live sandfleas and you will be there.
Hurricanes lead to more Fla. pompano
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/10737904.htm?1c

Pompano can be found through out the coastal areas of Florida. On the Atlantic coast they are most prevalent from New Smyrna south to Miami. The best times of the year are between October to July. 

Pompano can also be caught along the entire West Coast of Florida. Especially between St. Petersburg to Ft, Meyers. Pompano can be caught in the Panhandle region off the beaches in late February and in the surf and cuts of Apalachicola Bay. 

http://www.southfloridasportfishing.com/tips.cfm?c=v&cn=1&cs=6&n=124

Pompano: A Well-kept Secret
http://www.capmel.com/Pompano_A_Well_kept_Secret.htm

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7828&highlight=Pompano

Pompano Push
http://www.floridasportsman.com/features/pompano_stlucie_surf/index.html

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4656&highlight=Pompano

Here is another site with some local knowledge that might help ya .
http://floridasurffishing.net/forum/dcboard.php

Hope it helps you out.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks,Koz*

I knew you'd come though...


----------

